# Question regarding  undress ribbons



## jranrose (29 Jan 2006)

Hello All,
 I came across this picture below and could not figure out why on the undress ribbon for the Order of Military Merit that Lt-Gen Maisonneuve has two lapel pins. Does anyone know the reasoning behind it?
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jan 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=6

Commander of the Order of Military Merit (C.M.M.)



> Elevations within the order are indicated by the wearing of the lapel badge of the current and previous levels on the undress ribbon.


----------



## jranrose (29 Jan 2006)

But why wouldn't the highest level be worn as opposed to wearing them both? Any reasoning behind it?


----------



## armyvern (29 Jan 2006)

Seems that he has been awarded both the CMM:

http://www.forces.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=6

and the OMM:

http://www.forces.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=9

Both the same ribbon with different embellkishments:

from the DHH web-site:

"Elevations within the order are indicated by the wearing of the lapel badge of the current and previous levels on the undress ribbon."


----------



## Crimmsy (29 Jan 2006)

Does anyone know if there's anyone out there who's been elevated through all three levels?


----------



## Acorn (30 Jan 2006)

I don't know for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me if most of those with CMM were awarded both the OMM and MMM previously.


----------



## Gunner (30 Jan 2006)

The MMM is awarded to officers in the rank of Capt and below and to NCMs.

The OMM is awarded to officers above the rank of Maj.

CMM is awarded to officers ranked BGen and above.

It would be highly unlikely for someone to receive all three.


----------



## reccecrewman (30 Jan 2006)

How about his pin in the place that the LFC Command Badge normally is? Anyone know what he has in place of that? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Walt (30 Jan 2006)

The insignia he is wearing on the right breast pocket is the NORAD command badge (North American Aerospace Defence Command). Cheers,

Walt


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> The insignia he is wearing on the right breast pocket is the NORAD command badge (North American Aerospace Defence Command). Cheers,
> 
> Walt


Really?  Are you absolutely positive?

Being surrounded by a German and Dane, I would almost say that it is one of the NATO Command Badges.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2006)

Walt said:
			
		

> The insignia he is wearing on the right breast pocket is the NORAD command badge



It's actually the NATO Allied Command Transformation crest. 

See http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Jun2003/n06192003_200306193.html   - - photo at bottom


----------



## Walt (30 Jan 2006)

Journeyman,

Right you are......thanks for solving the mystery and setting me straight. Cheers,

Walt


----------

